# Help just rescued my new friend BUT



## Shad0wGSD (Feb 8, 2016)

I rescued my new friend Shadow from a organization Boondocks K9 here in FL. I know the owners very well, they surprised me with a friend. The story is she was dropped off to them by the police dept not much information on her but I was given her shot records which told me what her DOB 03/14/15 she was 7 weeks old so shes about a year old now. She was super thin and still is, I got her the week of my bday (1-23) shes gaining weight little by little. Shes got a vets app on the 11th of feb i saw in her papers she was prescribed a certain shampoo I researched it and its for dermatitis ( explains all her scratching and no fleas). 
I'm having trouble with her listening to my husband and I, so training her is on the difficult side. I'm all about positive training but after a few pieces of treats after she completes a sit or plotz command shes done complete "we're sorry but the number you are trying to reach is no longer in service." I've tried soft dog treats, hot dog, began strips. I live in a country setting with 3 houses around me so far 2 of the 3 neighbors have seen the wrath of Shadow 1 lady getting chased into her home and another teenager walking to the bus stop. I told my landlord I will correct the issue, but as the days go by trying to get her to "come" is no longer in her vocab. 
I don't know where to begin she just turned a year old but a part of me feels like its to late for correcting these bad habits and ignoring me. Shes not food aggressive,potty trained, great with my 1 year old. My poor cats don't even want to be around the house because she aggressively chases them but when they are in the back room shes not aggressive she whimpers like she wants to play. I want to build a better bond with her more then what it is I feel that she loves me but no respect. I also want to train her myself although Boondocks did offer free training for her, they are in the between of positive training and not so positive, how I this is how they where showing me how to teach her not to pull on the leash. (Walk snap back yell stop and walk opposite direction repeat with coke collar.) 
Any ideas, suggestions, questions are welcomed thank you for reading my story.
- Annette


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a dog that won't recall doesn't go off leash .

better get some training before something serious does happen to the dog , or the dog does something serious to one of the neighbours.

This is not acceptable " so far 2 of the 3 neighbors have seen the wrath of Shadow 1 lady getting chased into her home and another teenager walking to the bus stop"

You don't even have the security of being in your own house . Your landlord can evict you .

The dog doesn't need to be bribed or lured with treats of every description -- the dog needs to have clear direction , effort on your part to follow through and get results .

Does the dog get out on walks where you expect good manners , or does the dog pull you like a draught horse , sniff , lunge , pretty much do what ever it wants , when it wants.

Has to stop.
Get a good collar , slip or pinch , get a quality leather leash (6 foot) -- leave your cell phone at home and work with the dog with no distractions for either one of you. Focus.
Teach the dog to heel. 
If the dog is wild , give him a quick pop, when in place then you give a reward .

start somewhere.


----------



## Shad0wGSD (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok so no off leash privileges until she is proper on leash, do i need to be more aggressive with her? i have a choke collar she pulls to the point she cant breath i've tried the snap back u-turn but it doesn't sink in for a week it was like starting all over every day.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shad0wGSD said:


> Ok so no off leash privileges until she is proper on leash, do i need to be more aggressive with her? i have a choke collar she pulls to the point she cant breath i've tried the snap back u-turn but it doesn't sink in for a week it was like starting all over every day.


 When you do the u turn, don't telegraph. The instant she ranges in front, spin around and head in the opposite direction at some speed. 

She sounds like a girl who has been spoiled or ignored. She's making the rules. 
If she was mine, she'd be tethered to me or in a crate at all times in the house. Lots of exercise, multiple short training sessions daily. If you do not have a fenced yard, build her a running line. They are safer then a long tie out, but never leave her tied unattended.


----------



## Shad0wGSD (Feb 8, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> When you do the u turn, don't telegraph. The instant she ranges in front, spin around and head in the opposite direction at some speed.
> 
> She sounds like a girl who has been spoiled or ignored. She's making the rules.
> If she was mine, she'd be tethered to me or in a crate at all times in the house. Lots of exercise, multiple short training sessions daily. If you do not have a fenced yard, build her a running line. They are safer then a long tie out, but never leave her tied unattended.


When they gave her to me she had a lot of nose damage she doesn't do well in a crate from what i saw here. She bent the bars in the door of the crate to get out shes got a run but no matter how much we play and walk she will bark the whole time on it. She knows how to open the front door and will take off like a bat out of **** ,she stays in the yard until something or someone catches her eye.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Get a good trainer to work with. The internet is not going to be that helpful. You need a good trainer, a plan and the will and commitment to excuse that plan. That is your responsibility in my book. She can definitely learn at 1.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

get a good trainer . An effective , considerate trainer that will apply both corrections and give rewards . See a trend with positive training only , poorly applied , like yours who grazes a bit on the goodies and then checks out with lol " "we're sorry but the number you are trying to reach is no longer in service." 
You become a treat-dispenser. Dog has even less regard for you .

Maybe no more free-ranging in the house , no access to front door , no access to the window facing the street to prevent " She knows how to open the front door and will take off like a bat out of **** ,she stays in the yard until something or someone catches her eye"
That is just asking for trouble. 

Provide structure . 

What do you do when you have to leave the house?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

what Carm said.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with what everyone said. 

Definitely get a good trainer to work with you. 

We got our rescue GSD when he was around 14 months old, with no prior training. We managed his environment very carefully to make sure that he was always set up for success. No off-leash privilege until his recall was solid. We spend about a year doing motivational training with him, but we did walk him on a prong collar, for safety reasons. 

You've only had her for two weeks? I would focus on building bond/engagement/trust first.


----------



## Shad0wGSD (Feb 8, 2016)

carmspack said:


> get a good trainer . An effective , considerate trainer that will apply both corrections and give rewards . See a trend with positive training only , poorly applied , like yours who grazes a bit on the goodies and then checks out with lol " "we're sorry but the number you are trying to reach is no longer in service."
> You become a treat-dispenser. Dog has even less regard for you .
> 
> Maybe no more free-ranging in the house , no access to front door , no access to the window facing the street to prevent " She knows how to open the front door and will take off like a bat out of **** ,she stays in the yard until something or someone catches her eye"
> ...


My husband is a stay at home dad, he sells kite surfing items on his website and ebay. He does not like shadow she def does not listen to him so as of right now they aren't on good terms. Boondocks was right when it comes to a "momma's girl" shot records showed a female owner. She has a separation issue follows me everywhere in the house. Bathroom, hallway, babies room shes right behind me. I will buy a prong collar, purchased a clicker and whistle i want to give her a job but I don't know if i should start everything all together job and basic obedience or just basic obedience. And the car rides is a whole nother level as much as i want her with me and i know she wants to go with me, THERE'S SO MUCH ANXIETY! Back seat pacing back and forth, front seat to back seat, panting, whining. -I thank you all for your answers i'm starting to get a sense of where to begin.:wub:


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

But did you hear the part about working with a trainer who can assess the dog and help you learn to read her and work with her individual spirit?


----------



## Shad0wGSD (Feb 8, 2016)

DutchKarin said:


> But did you hear the part about working with a trainer who can assess the dog and help you learn to read her and work with her individual spirit?


Yes i did i can take her to boondocks for free training ill consider it now


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,
I just wanted to give you some encouragement...
Hans was 18 months old when I adopted him and wildly out of control AND also my first German Shepherd.
I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have made it work with this dog without the help of a trainer and some very nice folks here on the forum.
He still has a couple of issues that we will probably always have to manage-the worst for me being very high prey drive since I have 5 cats...
He has come a very long way and I do get a lot of compliments on how well behaved he is. These shepherds are smart, pushy dogs and it can be overwhelming at times.
You can do this and if you need someone to talk to for support, you can PM me anytime.
A trainer is an excellent idea at this point.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

whew - that's dangerous distracted driving . 
What if she lands in your lap and blocks your view, 
or gets panicked and crawls on top of your feet (accelerator) !
" And the car rides is a whole nother level as much as i want her with me and i know she wants to go with me, THERE'S SO MUCH ANXIETY! Back seat pacing back and forth, front seat to back seat, panting, whining. -I thank you all for your answers i'm starting to get a sense of where to begin.:wub: "

situation with your husband and the dog ? another
opportunity for disaster - what if he loses his temper and she goes after him -- " He does not like shadow she def does not listen to him so as of right now they aren't on good terms."

first thing -- organize the house so that this dog can not go outside to harass neighbours and pedestrians going about their business. 

This dog has to learn to accept the crate as a safe haven . She should have a large escape proof kennel in the back yard . A healthy balanced dog and person needs to have a social sense and have ability to be separate .

Are you feeding a good diet ? 
How are you playing or engaging with the dog?
Do you insist on her being quiet and relaxed in the house .
I think you said the dog barked continually while on a walk? I think you said the dog pulled into the collar till she had trouble breathing.

Can you give her some Bach flora RESCUE? 

this was brought to my attention recently Zen Pets: Dog/Cat Occasional Stress & Anxiety Relief
You need to get her mind into a different frame work.
Every one will benefit from a calm house .


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is this a dog you want to deal with for the next 12+ years? I had a dog like that but at least the dog loved us and didn't cause us any problem within our home. I worked with a behaviorist as needed for years. It took us that long to work the bad behaviors out. I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Seat belt harness for the back seat helps with the car behavior. Expect lots of initial resistance but this has to happen. 

Doggo need work and rules. Work and training go hand in hand. Her "job" is to heel, sit, down, come, retrieve, go over a jump on command etc. Tracking is also a job (that my two love). (They love the other "jobs" too and life is better here when we do short training sessions every day.)

She's not going outside except on a line. She cannot be harrassing neighbors - that's a danger for her (she could be ordered put down), you (you could loose your housing, be sued), your landlord (he has responsibility in this), and especially your neighbors. 

I'm betting with some imposed control, this dog will shape up fast.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey, I'm super close to you. Tons of family in Sumter County! It's where I grew up. 

I'f you'd like help finding some great trainers in your area that specialize in the problems you're having, please message me! I'd love to help you get in touch with somebody other than the "organization" you got her from.


----------



## Shad0wGSD (Feb 8, 2016)

Liulfr said:


> Hey, I'm super close to you. Tons of family in Sumter County! It's where I grew up.
> 
> I'f you'd like help finding some great trainers in your area that specialize in the problems you're having, please message me! I'd love to help you get in touch with somebody other than the "organization" you got her from.


Thanks im located in Croom she needs work im glad i found this site im getting alot of answers to my questions


----------



## Shad0wGSD (Feb 8, 2016)

middleofnowhere said:


> Seat belt harness for the back seat helps with the car behavior. Expect lots of initial resistance but this has to happen.
> 
> Doggo need work and rules. Work and training go hand in hand. Her "job" is to heel, sit, down, come, retrieve, go over a jump on command etc. Tracking is also a job (that my two love). (They love the other "jobs" too and life is better here when we do short training sessions every day.)
> 
> ...


Ok seat belt harness will be added to the "to get list" also writing down everything everyone is telling me that needs to be done with training.


----------



## Ace_K (Jan 4, 2016)

Yup, basically everything that has been said is spot on. Even before we got our rescue home we got a behaviorist on the day that he came home to make sure we understood his way of thinking. 

Walking was impossible, I still have the welts from the leash pulling. behaviorist said, get a prong collar, I refused, and then caved in. WOW, he now walks perfectly, after a week I dont have to correct him at all. We get to a stop sign, i slow down so does he, I stop so dose he and then sits. Before we start walking again he needs to 'touch" my hand with his nose. No touch no walk. 

Rules, rules, rules, rules. So important for these dogs. Someone gave them free reign and that's why they end up at shelters. All cute when a puppy but then 50 pounds and larger teeth, not so cuddly anymore. 

Don't give up, get a behaviorist and get a method together. I'd say before training get his behavior under control. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Shad0wGSD (Feb 8, 2016)

Ace_K said:


> Yup, basically everything that has been said is spot on. Even before we got our rescue home we got a behaviorist on the day that he came home to make sure we understood his way of thinking.
> 
> Walking was impossible, I still have the welts from the leash pulling. behaviorist said, get a prong collar, I refused, and then caved in. WOW, he now walks perfectly, after a week I dont have to correct him at all. We get to a stop sign, i slow down so does he, I stop so dose he and then sits. Before we start walking again he needs to 'touch" my hand with his nose. No touch no walk.
> 
> ...


Thanks prong collar number 1 on list


----------



## GSDKVPV (Jun 8, 2016)

Find a real trainer! Boondocks should not even train a gold fish yet alone a GSD. If they could train the dog don't you think it should have been done before they put it up for adoption. We had to show them how to put on a prong collar on. They did not even know that they come apart, and was trying to squeeze one over a poor dogs head. that was my first and last day there. also when I went home that night I called the Fema office and they told me their certs are fake. You are in central FL there is tons of good trainers near Tampa all the way to Orlando.


----------



## randyhernz (Aug 17, 2016)

Shad0wGSD said:


> Thanks prong collar number 1 on list


Any update on training? How is it going?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't disagree with what everyone else said but do you have some safe way to exercise this dog? Really exercise it? If a 1 yr old GSD lives on a 6 foot leash and a crate...it's going to go bananas. I take it you don't have a fenced yard. Doesn't sound like the dog is able to be walked. Gotta figure something out.


----------

